# I need a Hairstyle Deemed Troo!



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Aight guys, sans uber long metal hair (which is badass, but I don't think I could take growing that long) I need some fucking style.

Honestly, my hair is unstyled/greasy, that wings style sans the wings.



Like that, but worse, and not nearly as thick. I've never had a decent hair style, and honestly I'm looking like pure ass these days.

PLEASE GIVE ME A MAKE OVER SS.ORG


----------



## Variant (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmm... I gotta tell you, if you gots natural straight hair like I do the only thing you can do is slick it 'til it's long enough for a ponytail, then wait it it out until it hits epic proportions.  I suppose you could ask your hairdresser to give you a kinda Yacht-poseur-Euro-sexy kinda thing for the time being (and shed that bowl look), but be sure he/she doesn't Euromullet it or layer the fak out of it our you'll never get it long & even.


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)

cut it short  Like mine


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm curious to hear some ladies chime in...

I've been considering a change myself, but my hairs frustrating as fucksticks.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm curious to hear some ladies chime in...
> 
> I've been considering a change myself, but my hairs frustrating as fucksticks.



I like your hair, why how would you change it?



Zepp88 said:


> fucksticks.






Trespass said:


> Aight guys, sans uber long metal hair (which is badass, but I don't think I could take growing that long) I need some fucking style.
> 
> Honestly, my hair is unstyled/greasy, that wings style sans the wings.
> 
> ...



Have you ever used gel? That way you could slick it back, or mess it up and wear it forward so you get that sexy rockstar look too.....


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what I'd do with it  

I'd kill to have Trespass's hair though...it's simple...no annoying random curls to deal with....

I can't have my hair mid length...it gets too curly at the ends....and I tend to get bits caught in the razor when I shave....so there's short bits near the ears.

It's a PITA


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

EDIT:

Fucking double posts....


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Whats PITA? Pain In The Ass? Dont tell me, I thought I was the only one who said that, you are stealin my talks! lol!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Whats PITA? Pain In The Ass? Dont tell me, I thought I was the only one who said that, you are stealin my talks! lol!



Great Minds Think Alike.


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp cut yo shit


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Great Minds Think Alike.



!OMG! Zepp, you are offically, cool as fuck


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm quite attached to my hair, literally and figuratively.

Also, if I were to cut it short, it would have to be VERY short, or else it would be a curly goofy......Boober.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> !OMG! Zepp, you are offically, cool as fuck



Thank you! Fuck is pretty damned cool!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, cool as fuck is like , well, cool as fuck!


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)

So cut it short


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> So cut it short



No. 


I have considered an undercut though....


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> I have considered an undercut though....



 That shit was sooo 15 years ago


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

No dont do that, really, you're hair is pretty much straight, an undercut will make the top layers that are longer stick up and go wild....and trust me, that will look whack unless you load on the gel.....leave it as is, or use gel, slick it back and use a ponytail......just my opinion


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Get a mohawk. 

And zepp. long curly hair is the only way to go. I look like a springer spaniel in the mornings.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

! I hope Zepp dosent listen to Desecrated.....


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jon, you have long hair? 

Nerina, that's what I've been doing with Sleek Look...it works...

Remember...my hair used to be mid back....


Were the fuck is Trespass? This thread was supposed to be about HIS hair...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm quite attached to my hair, literally and figuratively.
> 
> Also, if I were to cut it short, it would have to be VERY short, or else it would be a curly goofy......Boober.



Blow me. My hair rules.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Blow me. My hair rules.










:schlorp!:



Yes, but it wouldn't suit me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Told ya. Jealous.

:shlorpitygerbil:


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Jon, you have long hair?
> 
> Nerina, that's what I've been doing with Sleek Look...it works...
> 
> ...




Right here damnit, and thats not me, its the fastest thing I could find that resembled me before I split.

Anyhow, I can't stand my hair. I need liek something pseudo asian, (I'm not looking for hardcore long metal lol).

And my hair looks greasy (although its not) due to the coloring, adding gel makes it ALOT worse. 

I find when I try to spike my hair (which I used to do, a year ago) that it just flops over and looks like hell.

I'd post a real picture of myself, but I'm too e-shy


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

....



I'll get the PVC pipe.....


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Right here damnit, and thats not me, its the fastest thing I could find that resembled me before I split.
> 
> Anyhow, I can't stand my hair. I need liek something pseudo asian, (I'm not looking for hardcore long metal lol).
> 
> ...



 wtf dude, POST!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Jon, you have long hair?
> 
> Were the fuck is Trespass? This thread was supposed to be about HIS hair...



In a couple of months it will reach my belly button.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I demand a recent pic Jon.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I demand a recent pic Jon.



Never!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Right here damnit, and thats not me, its the fastest thing I could find that resembled me before I split.
> 
> Anyhow, I can't stand my hair. I need liek something pseudo asian, (I'm not looking for hardcore long metal lol).
> 
> ...



psuedo asian being what? if you want a good sugestion we need to see your real hair, otherwise we'll be advising for someone else and it might make you look like a emo on crack.......


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> In a couple of months it will reach my belly button.



I thought you were bald


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I demand a recent pic Jon.



I second that!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> psuedo asian being what? if you want a good sugestion we need to see your real hair, otherwise we'll be advising for someone else and it might make you look like a *emo on crack.......*



That sounds funny as fuck.


Maybe I should go for that look.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

no, really, I might disown you if you do that........


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> wtf dude, POST!



Nah, the Psalm of Lydia arpeggios are too busy kicking my ass.


Maybe I will later. I have dirty blondish thin hair, but would love to do something punkish/really different. Something like:







or whatever style this is






I just hate the emo style, the jock style, and whatever celeberties are doing these days. I like the asian hairstyles.

So how the fuck do I get the above, or recommend me better


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Nah, the Psalm of Lydia arpeggios are too busy kicking my ass.
> 
> 
> Maybe I will later. I have dirty blondish thin hair, but would love to do something punkish/really different. Something like:
> ...




If you wanna look like a trendy asshole pick either of the above..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dude.

No.

Don't do that to yourself.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, if you want that, all you need is texturizing pomade, and a hair dryer, work the texturizer through your hair, and use the hair dryer to set your hair how you want it, try it and post a pic so we can see how good it looks.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> no, really, I might disown you if you do that........



I didn't realize you own me.























































I AM A FREE MAN!!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

lol you know what I mean ! Stop being difficult or I will unleash the carrots!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2008)

ahh the cloud/anime style! always works, hard to pull off though  especially if you go exactly for cloud's haircut, I can do it but omfg it's so rough...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> lol you know what I mean ! Stop being difficult or I will unleash the carrots!





Oh shit!


Jeff....pics, now.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

lol So Zepp tell me somehting, why is Tom Brady handsome? Whats with that ghey thread? lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> 
> Jeff....pics, now.



+1

Don't forget the socks and the handbag.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nerina said:


> lol So Zepp tell me somehting, why is Tom Brady handsome? Whats with that ghey thread? lol



Nerina, this is why your threads explode into a random hailstorm of nonsense. It's fun indeed, but why not talk about it in the Tom Brady Is A Sexy Bitch thread?  



I'll race you there.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Aight fine, I'll post pics of myself.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok then.....


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Aight fine, I'll post pics of myself.



How old are you?


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> How old are you?



You'll see when the camera phone drivers are installed? (Thats all I have right now)


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, show yourself, and be known.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, commence, minion. 


lol


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Summer, when things weren't so bad.



Me now 

Glorious SS.org in the background.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

Dude, you could do the perfect gelled up thing, just get some gel or pomade and run it through your hair and stick it up, and if it falls back down use some holding spray, and push it up, you can do that look really well, my best friends mom is a haridresser, just play with it, you have good hair to start with so it can look very cool.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

I did that during the summer. (Ignore collar pop)


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Why not return to the summer look??


EDIT: The first summer pic that is.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah go with the first, and pop your collar.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why not return to the summer look??
> 
> 
> EDIT: The first summer pic that is.



I want to do something different. And it took to much to look like that. I think it looked to old fashioned.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I want to do something different. And it took to much to look like that. I think it looked to old fashioned.



Hell no, you look cute, go with it. Spice it up with some highlighting.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Hell no, you look cute, go with it. Spice it up with some highlighting.



Did you guys see that?

Jon just stepped out of the closet 


Seriously though, the first summer pic looked the best...better than that lame anime shit...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Did you guys see that?
> 
> Jon just stepped out of the closet
> 
> ...



My closet has a swingdoor and a unisex toilet.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Hell no, you look cute, go with it.





Well. That was different. 


Guess we all trade emails and facebook now that I have lost my anonymity.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Friend me.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> cyber me.



Fixed


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah....thanks.....yeh...that's what I meant.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 23, 2008)

unisex toilet?


----------



## Trespass (Feb 24, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Fixed



Pics of you Jon? (Your profile pic isn't you?)


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 24, 2008)

It's him. 

Just an old pic apparently


----------



## Trespass (Feb 24, 2008)

0.o

How long did it take to grow your hair from bald to down to your ass?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

Trespass said:


> 0.o
> 
> How long did it take to grow your hair from bald to down to your ass?



About 7-8 years or so, I had my hair as long as your when I meet my wife and we been married for about 6.5 years.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's him.
> 
> Just an old pic apparently


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 24, 2008)

I want to do something different with my hair...but seeing as I shaved it all off about a month ago, I'm currently playing the waiting game until it grows to a decent length.

I'm thinking of a dye job, an outrageous colour for the summer, although nothing too flourescent.

My hair is pretty blonde when shaved short, but when it's longer it looks a lot darker, especially with gel or wax or whatever in it. So I'm thinking a dark blue 

As for you, I'm thinking any of the following would be a great retro-throwback look:







It's an aerodynamic haircut to say the least, I heard that with this haircut you can run...you can run all night and daaaaaaaaaaay...


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

eRep for you sir, because I had that album and played the shit out of that song as a kid.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

Bob has those glasses, btw.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> Bob has those glasses, btw.



 tragic...


----------



## Bob's Hair (Feb 24, 2008)

You will never even come close to the level of fucking awesomeness that I am at, so don't even try. Just shave your head.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

*groan*



 Maybe my hair and Drew's liver should pal up.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 24, 2008)

Rig: Hair Dryer  

Nice.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Laugh at my Locks and be Simmonized.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 24, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Laugh at my Locks and be Simmonized.



I laugh not at your perfect locks. 

[action=DelfinoPie]puts a hat on in shame, whilst in the presence of such greatness[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm just playing.


I'll never live this one down.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 24, 2008)

BEST NEW MEMBER!!


----------



## Thomas (Feb 24, 2008)

:mullettruckin:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 24, 2008)

Thomas said:


> :mullettruckin:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Trespass (Feb 24, 2008)

I want Bob's Locks. Bob's Locks, please be my hair!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 25, 2008)

Is your hair curly?


----------

